# Glycine KMU 48 Movement



## AGT (Sep 4, 2016)

Hello, I was hoping someone on here could help me out with this question I cannot seem to solve. I had to sell my Rolex submariner green face "hulk" to help get a new business going :-( In the meantime to help "hold me over" I purchased a Glycine KMU 48 brand new and sealed from amazon. Officially the title is Glycine KMU 48 Kriegs Marine Uhren Manual Wind Stainless Steel Mens Watch 3906.19AT LB33
For 600 bucks it seemed like a deal and it's actually pretty nice in person, however my question is about the movement. In the listing picture it showed a decorated 6498-1 movement and the description said it had a 6498-1 movement, but when I received the watch the movement has a slightly different shape then a traditional 6498, it's kind of rounded in areas? It doesn't say Swiss or seventeen jewels on the movement either, although I have not removed the back casing to look with my loupe for any other markings yet cause I don't want to void the warranty or have an issue if I send it back.

I guess my question is, does anyone know if Glycine makes some slight changes in house to the shape of their ETA movements? I posted a picture of the movement and the ticking is rather loud too. I have emailed the seller on amazon and also Glycine but have received no response from either. I just want to know what kind of movement this watch has. Thank you to anyone who can help me figure this out :think:


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

You might get more assistance in the Glycine forum. Moved.


----------



## ccwatchmaker (Nov 28, 2015)

AGT said:


> It doesn't say Swiss or seventeen jewels on the movement...


However, it does have "SWISS" on the case back. Almost certainly, this part is not Swiss, even though so marked. In order for a watch to be marked Swiss, it must contain 50% Swiss content by value, which means that a Swiss watch can have a substantial amount non-Swiss content, most likely Chinese, and still be marked "SWISS". Consider the cost of Chinese labor compared to the cost of Swiss labor and you can get an idea of the amount of non-Swiss content that can go into a Swiss watch and still meet the 50% Swiss content by value.

There was a report some time back in a Swiss watch trade journal stating that any Swiss made watch priced under $2500/$3000 USD retail would come with a Chinese case and bracelet. There may be exceptions to this, but I doubt that Glycine is an exception.

Out of curiosity, I looked at other web sites selling this same, or nearly same, watch. They all seem to be using an identical set of images. The shape of the bridges is different from the above photograph--the same actually as the UT caliber 6498 which is the basis of Glycine GL 098. Also, the other images had the case backs marked 20 ATM rather than 10 ATM as with this one. Curiously, the Glycine site does not show the KMU in the current product line, so there is no means to check a factory image. Is this model now obsolete from Glycine?

My thought is that since these KMU cases and bracelets are made in China, and likely available to enterprising Chinese businessmen, and we know that China also makes copies of Unitas 6498 and 6498-1 (the difference being the location of the seconds hand), one might question if perhaps all the content in this instance is Chinese. It seems unlikely that Glycine would purchase ETA (Unitas) movements and then change both bridges and the balance cock,which appears to have been done with this watch from viewing the photograph posted by AGT. It is not possible to modify the UT bridges and cock and come out with these shapes. They have to be newly made parts.

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## frederickdawg (Dec 16, 2016)

So this particular Glycine model uses a swiss case ( my opinion ) and a chinese movement.?


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

Sorry, but I would need a bit more proof to conclude that Glycine is lying about this movement being a Swiss made movement, and instead being a Chinese clone.

Rather strong assertion to make, imho.


----------



## ccwatchmaker (Nov 28, 2015)

frederickdawg said:


> So this particular Glycine model uses a swiss case ( my opinion ) and a chinese movement.?


Obviously, we have differing opinions. It is my opinion, based upon what I read in Swiss trade journals, that almost all low end Swiss watches have Chinese cases and bracelets. Anything Swiss under about $2500 USD. There are also more expensive Swiss brands with Chinese cases and bracelets. For me, the movement origin is questionable, the case origin is not--definitely Chinese.

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## ccwatchmaker (Nov 28, 2015)

Cigarbob said:


> Sorry, but I would need a bit more proof to conclude that Glycine is lying about this movement being a Swiss made movement, and instead being a Chinese clone.
> 
> Rather strong assertion to make, imho.


I agree, this is a strong assertion. I'm not seeing, as you write, where Glycine is lying about the origin of this movement. The original post said the watch came sealed from Amazon--no mention of an authorized Glycine dealer. In my first reply to this thread, #3, I noted that the plates didn't look correct for Unitas 6894. In the original post starting this thread, the owner of the watch makes the same observation.

Both the regulator and the shock spring on the balance jewel look Chinese. I wouldn't accuse Glycine of selling counterfeits, but we know that counterfeits are around. Does Amazon vet every watch they sell? It may not be a Chinese counterfeit, but I wouldn't bet $600 USD on it being genuine, which is the amount the owner paid to Amazon for the watch.

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## frederickdawg (Dec 16, 2016)

ccwatchmaker said:


> I agree, this is a strong assertion. I'm not seeing, as you write, where Glycine is lying about the origin of this movement. The original post said the watch came sealed from Amazon--no mention of an authorized Glycine dealer. In my first reply to this thread, #3, I noted that the plates didn't look correct for Unitas 6894. In the original post starting this thread, the owner of the watch makes the same observation.
> 
> Both the regulator and the shock spring on the balance jewel look Chinese. I wouldn't accuse Glycine of selling counterfeits, but we know that counterfeits are around. Does Amazon vet every watch they sell? It may not be a Chinese counterfeit, but I wouldn't bet $600 USD on it being genuine, which is the amount the owner paid to Amazon for the watch.
> 
> ...


If we compare the KMU 48 image posted in this thread to lets say the LTD edition KMU 48 of a few years ago. https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/glycine-kmu-48-limited-edition-o%926-review-172699.html
, basically the ltd edition version of the KMU 48 of a few years ago boasted some engraving and such on the movement which the current one posted here does not which leads me into thinking that Glycine ( chinese links now? )are using chinese movements under license perhaps for the sake of cutting costs. I very much doubt Glycine will admit this, and merely point to the fact that they are within their regulations in meeting "swiss made" stamp for this timepiece.


----------



## ccwatchmaker (Nov 28, 2015)

There are more and more connections between the Swiss industry and Chinese money. It is becoming increasingly difficult to know what is Swiss, what is Chinese, and what is counterfeit. I attempt to stay up with what is going on, but in truth it has little effect on me. My business is with vintage watches, Yes, they are counterfeited too, the Airman certainly, but they are easy to identify.

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

I don't have the knowledge to offer an opinion but, for reference, here is a photo of a KMU48 currently for sale by an Authorized Dealer.










http://www.ebay.com/itm/331974800423?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Of note, this is a "real world" photo as opposed to the usual stock photos.


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

Barry S said:


> I don't have the knowledge to offer an opinion but, for reference, here is a photo of a KMU48 currently for sale by an Authorized Dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly what mine looks like also. I know it's genuine . I'm not arguing the fact. Just no engraving anymore on movement.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Barry S said:


> I don't have the knowledge to offer an opinion but, for reference, here is a photo of a KMU48 currently for sale by an Authorized Dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, that's my picture. Used without my permission but oh well...

I bought the watch from Watches and Beyond before realizing it was much too big for me and sold it to another member here.

The funny thing is, I've actually bought a few watches from "watchgooroo", just not the KMU.


----------

